# which one should i choose?



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2012)

i am still using my ancient 17" CRT monitor  bt now i am thinking about upgrading

which one should i choose from these

dell st2220l @ Rs.8549/-
Buy Dell 22 Inch WideScreen HD LED Monitor (ST2220L) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


AOC e2243fwk @ 7899/-
Buy AOC 22 Inch LED Monitor (e2243fwk) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


viewsonic VX2253WMH @ 8599/-
Buy Viewsonic 22" Widescreen LED Monitor (VX2253WMH) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

AOC E2243fwk is cheapest but it has only 12 months warranty 

which one should i choose from above?

my req. is full HD monitor with HDMI port to connect my PS3 and xbox 360 [i am fine with VGA connection for PC]
and budget is b/w 7-8.6k


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2012)

dell st2220l @ Rs.8549/- is the one I would recommend


----------



## funskar (Jan 28, 2012)

get  the viewsonic  one


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

i would recommend the viewsonic one because it has lesser response time and better contrast ratio than dell's.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2012)

viewsonic and AOC has 2 X HDMI ports, so i will be able to connect both consoles without changing cable everytime.
does dell worth buying over viewsonic and AOC ?? i mean, any significant difference?


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

My vote for Dell.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2012)

triple posts

But dual hdmi is an imp factor for selecting monitor


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

I would prefer AOC over Viewsonic.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2012)

Is aoc a reliable brand? It has only 12mnth warranty compared to 36months warranty in viewsonic


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> I would prefer AOC over Viewsonic.



hi skud, could you please explain why AOC over viewsonic?


----------



## cyn!de (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the above mentioned AOC monitor, only difference is that I have AOC 2243fwk not e2243fwk which does not have HDMI . Monitor has VESA mount facility but if you are keeping it on a table then the monitor panel shakes with a small jerk. Also it has touch sensitive controls which sometimes are not easy to operate..

My friend recently purchased the DELL one and I really liked it. Touch sensitive controls work like a charm. You can get it locally for about 8k..

Also why not BENQ 2220HDL?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 29, 2012)

My vote too goes for Dell 

Thanks to all members for suggesting me this awesome monitor


----------



## Skud (Jan 29, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> hi skud, could you please explain why AOC over viewsonic?




Go through this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/124959-cheated-viewsonic-resolved-digit.html

Get the Dell, or if any Benq model is available in your budget, they are also recommended.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> I have the above mentioned AOC monitor, only difference is that I have AOC 2243fwk not e2243fwk which does not have HDMI . Monitor has VESA mount facility but if you are keeping it on a table then the monitor panel shakes with a small jerk. Also it has touch sensitive controls which sometimes are not easy to operate..
> 
> My friend recently purchased the DELL one and I really liked it. Touch sensitive controls work like a charm. You can get it locally for about 8k..
> 
> Also why not BENQ 2220HDL?



budget is b/w 7.5-8.5k +/-Rs.200  btw how much BenQ 2220HDL will cost? i will buy from online shops only. like letsbuy.com

is there any 2XHDMI to 1X HDMI adaptor for single HDMI monitors? so i could use both consoles without changing cable everytime?

benQ has 12months warranty as well 

only dell, viewsonic and iball has 36months warranty


----------



## funskar (Jan 30, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> budget is b/w 7.5-8.5k +/-Rs.200  btw how much BenQ 2220HDL will cost? i will buy from online shops only. like letsbuy.com
> 
> is there any 2XHDMI to 1X HDMI adaptor for single HDMI monitors? so i could use both consoles without changing cable everytime?
> 
> ...



chek this - Benq G2222HDL 22" LED Monitor

-

Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms HDMI LED-Backlight LCD monitor Slim Design 250 cd/m2 ACM 12,000,000:1 (1000:1)

-

Benq G2220 22'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares


----------



## cyn!de (Jan 30, 2012)

All AOC monitors come with 3 years of warranty..
Here's, the link for that
AOC Monitor

This is the same Dell but! with HDMI
Currently it is not available but you can get it locally..
m.letsbuy.com/product_desc.php?pid=21985&page=&category=all&search=2220&cat=


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

@funskar: that benQ lacks hdmi. It has dvi and vga ports only. I already own a 17" lcd hdcp capable with dvi d and vga. Hdmi is the only reason i am upgrading.

@cynide: thanks for the link. I think i should go for AOC one, it is cheapest @7.9k, has dual hdmi too


----------



## funskar (Jan 30, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> @funskar: that benQ lacks hdmi. It has dvi and vga ports only. I already own a 17" lcd hdcp capable with dvi d and vga. Hdmi is the only reason i am upgrading.
> 
> then get that acer one 23 inch


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

> > @funskar: that benQ lacks hdmi. It has dvi and vga ports only. I already own a 17" lcd hdcp capable with dvi d and vga. Hdmi is the only reason i am upgrading.
> >
> > then get that acer one 23 inch
> 
> ...


----------

